
Microsoft Learn: Introducing a new approach to learning - FabianBeiner
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/learn/
======
ainiriand
By new you mean that we get to know ms products in a different way right?

~~~
FabianBeiner
Or "Microsoft Professional Program is retiring, this is our replacement".

